# Sewage Greens stinks?



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

We are looking at some apartments in the new part of the Greens, overlooking the desert- horse track, but there are pools of sewage, I think…. Does someone know if it stinks during some, I don’t know, wind change, temperature, weather level…?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I doubt it is sewage - most likely leaking water pipes caused by the ongoing construction in Tecom.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I doubt it is sewage - most likely leaking water pipes caused by the ongoing construction in Tecom.


Agree, I live in The Views and I certainly do not smell any sewage. I think it's just bad construction practice, where they have again forgotten to build drainage to deal with excess water.


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

My husband spoke to a few people and they all said that it is a sewage. Don't know if he called DEWA.
But apparently doesn't smell....
I wanted to put pictures, but I need 4more post to be allowed.  
So, this two pools are between Mosela building, golf terrain and horse track.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kofer said:


> My husband spoke to a few people and they all said that it is a sewage. Don't know if he called DEWA.
> But apparently doesn't smell....
> I wanted to put pictures, but I need 4more post to be allowed.
> So, this two pools are between Mosela building, golf terrain and horse track.


Hmm, I still do not think it's sewage else the place would really stink. There are man-made lakes in The Views and at certain times of the year, it can actually look like a pool of sewage simply because of poor/bad construction methods employed.

If I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong), Mosela is the new block of apartments that have just recently come on the market - people are only just moving in, so this is unlikely to be sewage (even with the bad construction practices, it will still take a few years before any major problems come to light and become this apparent). It may just be some rubbish/ stale water + moss) that have accumulated during the construction period (there is still a bit of construction going on there as well - mainly roadworks). I'd hazard a guess that if there was a sewage problem in the area, the news would have been going round Dubai already.

P.S When they did the landscaping outside my apartment block, they initially messed up the irrigation system and used stinky manure and it ended up looking and smelling like a pool of sewage, except that it was dodgy workmanship, which was quickly put right.

Do post some pics when you can though.


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, Mosela is a new building.
Well, huby promised to call DEWA.

I'm bothering you with this because we like the apartmants there, nice kichen, bathroom ect, and thay are cheap.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kofer said:


> Yes, Mosela is a new building.
> Well, huby promised to call DEWA.
> 
> I'm bothering you with this because we like the apartmants there, nice kichen, bathroom ect, and thay are cheap.


It's no bother at all - it's actually a good thing that you are researching everything before you sign on the dotted line.  I haven't smelt anything - I will drive past there tomorrow morning. I'll make sure that I have the window down; if I smell anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

Be sure not to faint if you smell something!! ))


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just been there yesterday and no funny smell detected!!


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

Now I can put pictures! Here are this pools:


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I lived in Travo directly next to the new building there and never had a problem with smells, except for a couple of times over a three year period.

I'm curious as to how much they are leasing the new places for there.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kofer said:


> Now I can put pictures! Here are this pools:


Tanks might have been a better description!
No idea but they look like water tanks to me. The sewage plant is out at International City, if this was a sewage plant there would be the red sewage trunks pulling up. 
Something to do with water supply to Regent School, or the canal at The Views maybe?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Or water supply for Emirates Golf Course.


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

1BR is 60-65Kaed.

I'm also starting to belive is something else than sewage.... Still waitting that he calles DEWA... i can't because i'm still in my country


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

You were all right! It does't have anything to do with sewage!


----------



## Kofer (Nov 6, 2010)

And thank you all for replaying so quickly


----------

